

Show HN: YouNonStop – The most enjoyable YouTube experience (Open Source) - bynav
http://www.younonstop.com

======
bynav
OP here. YouNonStop requires Javascript and Flash enabled browser. It does not
work on mobile/tablet. Please feel free to provide your feedback.

Thank you.

